# The right sprayer for the job



## billpaxton (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there, I'm a first time poster, long timer reader of this forum and I have a question about sprayers.

In the past, I have never really used them, given that my company has been small and focused primarily on small cottage jobs. However, I just got a contract to do 4 very large condominium building exteriors. Some of the walls are about 50 feet wide and totally free of anything that needs to be cut (save border trim and the soffit). So, I think this is an ideal time for me to get into sprayers!

What I need is for advice as to what sprayers I should get. I need to have pressure to spray up to 3.5 storeys. The local Home Depot has Titan 350XT for 900 bucks (canadian), would that do the job? Or do I need something more powerful?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The Titan 440i or Graco's will work, *just don't buy them at HOME DEPOT!!!!*

Seriously... if you want the sprayer to last, get it from your local paint supplier or an online store, there is a thread around here to link you to a good resource, I don't remember where it's at...


----------



## HORIZON (Apr 16, 2009)

I myself would not buy sprayers from HD or Lowes, they seem to be more homeowner related. Bought a Graco from there in a pinch for a quick job out of town, and just wasnt built for alot of use .....We use Titan 440's for most of everything we do and a titan 840 to run more than one gun or for heavier coatings. I know here at Sherwin Williams you can get the new titan impact 440 for around $800 and im sure cheaper on the net. Theres lots of good units out there, but I just love the 440


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I would definitely check online and look into Graco machines. I've always found the best prices online, for tips as well. To ensure the longevity of your machine, you GOTTA keep it clean and lubed with thinner esp. in the winter.

http://store.spraymallstore.com/grpasp.html


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Agree with all above, also consider which brand your paint store services and sells parts for. Nothing like waiting for a part or repair to finish a job.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1095, 517 tip.

I got one of those 195ES Graco pumps from HD and that little bastard has been going on 3 years of medium/heavy use. It has been abused all to heck and it is always ready the minute I plug it in, prime it, and start making money.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

RCP said:


> Agree with all above, also consider which brand your paint store services and sells parts for. Nothing like waiting for a part or repair to finish a job.


fo sho!


----------



## 4ThGenerationPainter (Apr 19, 2009)

*Graco is the way to Go for me.*

I have a Graco 3900 GMaxx II for all of my high build coatings and such.

For the finer touch I have my Graco 390 Air Assisted Airless High Boy

I am a fan of Graco, but that works for me. You can use what you like, but this is just an offered opinion


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Graco 695


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sean is a wise man. He knows his parts/machines and is always up on the best/latest. :notworthy: < no brown nose either


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with Sean as well. A Graco 695 would be money well spent


----------



## billpaxton (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, the Graco 695 looks like a good one, but the Titan 440i is less than half the price. Clearly it is a less powerful unit, but might it not make sense to buy 2 of those instead of 1 Graco?

I should mention that I will have to be spraying from a ladder. Do you guys have any suggestions for techniques as well?

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would take one 695 over two 440i's myself. When it comes to buying a good spray rig you should buy the biggest most practicle rig that fits your budget. 
The 440i will serve you fine but it will be limited. Maybe you will never feel the limits and so the 440 is the ideal choice for you. 
Are you supporting your local paint store or are you going to buy online? If you are supporting your paint store then that is fantastic. I know that when it comes to buying my airless equipment I 90% of the time do it online because of the price and the selection.


----------



## billpaxton (Mar 24, 2009)

Sean,
Online might be a better option for me since my local paint store doesn't sell sprayers to the best of my knowledge. Huntsville, Ontario - where I am - is a little bit smaller than Huntsville, Alabama! I just can't get everything i need locally.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bill,
I hear ya. Well as far as online sprayer equipment goes www.spraymall.com has some of the best prices. A couple of months ago you could of pick up the Titan 640 for about 20 more dollars than the 440. 
Right now the graco 390 is a little cheaper than the 440 is, I myself am a graco man and the 695 is my all around sprayer of choice. I know that it does not always fit the budget though.

Spraymall will give you a much better unit for close to the same money as the box store sprayers that you mentioned.


----------



## billpaxton (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## 1donos (Sep 5, 2010)

I would check the specks on the equipment make sure what tip size it can support and what length of hose it will support that tip size at. 
To determine the tip size and pressure you will have to know what material you will be applying. Usually your paint rep can tell you this information if you don't already know it. Dont be afraid to ask your paint rep questions. They are a wealth of information. You can also download material data sheets for most of the paints online. 
I have a 495 for small jobs, a 695 for my larger jobs, and a prospray 1000 for block filler etc.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever bought a reconditioned pump from spraymall? Thinking about getting 395AAA. About $400 cheaper than new.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

speefo powertwin 6900. you can spray out your truck and put on enough line to go around most buildings or into any house from the street. sprays 2 gpm. comes with gas and electric motors. never let me down. its a thing of beauty.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Roger Dodger said:


> Has anyone ever bought a reconditioned pump from spraymall? Thinking about getting 395AAA. About $400 cheaper than new.


I have not but coming from them I would. I was going to buy their rebuilt guns awhile back but they sold out of the new contractor and new ftx guns. The rebuilt guns came clean as a whistle and were about the price of a rebuild kit. Spraymall has never let me down and I love their free shipping.


----------



## 4sp (Sep 4, 2010)

We bought a used Speeflow sprayer for $1000. It's ugly, heavy, but really powerful. They operate differently from a direct drive electric pump, they have a hydraulic drive piston, and you can swap in a gas or electric motor. The motor runs continuously, but the piston moves slowly only when the pressure drops. We bought it because we needed it for heavier coatings like Duration or Aura. We mainly do residential exteriors with it. 

It's a real beast, but it can run 2-3 guns and keep up. You can get 2 100 ft hose reels and normally you won't have to move it for a whole house. Even if the packings wear out it has more then enough power to keep pushing paint no problem. It's a real moneymaker and we have never had a breakdown with it, unlike the 440i's we have and the old diaphram wagner pump. You can find a used one I'm sure (check repair shops, craigslist, etc.) because they are so heavy duty they never die. I use the 440i when I have a small job, it's just me, or a lighter coating like stain. If you have medium to big jobs and a crew, the Speeflow can't be beat!


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

When looking for advice on which piece of equipment that best meets your needs deal with a equipment distributor. A paint store spends 95% percent of their time and effort selling and promoting paint, rightfully so. A authorized equipment distributor and service center spends 100% of time with spraying equipment, as you can guess thats where your going to get the most professional advice.


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

dvp said:


> speefo powertwin 6900. you can spray out your truck and put on enough line to go around most buildings or into any house from the street. sprays 2 gpm. comes with gas and electric motors. never let me down. its a thing of beauty.


I also use a 6900. Money well spent. A basic machine with none of the electronic crap that will break down. This machine hasn't changed in design for decades. Just check the oil in the pump and engine, and use throat seal. I love hydrolic.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

just for the information of everyone. the Wagner,Apex Titanxt machines that are sold at Home Depot and Lowes have packings that only have a life expectancy of 50 to 60 gallons before needing to be repacked, The Graco XR have a little longer life. The packing kits are roughly $72.00 each as opposed to a Titan 440 or a Graco Ultra 395/495packing kit which are around $52.00 and will go for around 600 to 800 gallons depending on the product being sprayed


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> The Graco XR have a little longer life. The packing kits are roughly $72.00 each as opposed to a Titan 440 or a Graco Ultra 395/495packing kit which are around $52.00 and will go for around 600 to 800 gallons depending on the product being sprayed


The Graco XR's and the ASM equivalent will usually go for a couple hundred gallons, depending on what material you are using. Still, a $72 kit seems expensive, BUT, with an adjustable wrench and a screwdriver can be replaced in about 10 minutes on the job, saving down time. I like those pumps personally. For _most_ residential repaints they're great, and they're cheap enough you can have a couple of them, or keep as a backup. :thumbup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

NCPaint is correct the $72.00 per repair kit is for anything made by Wagner,Wagner Apex, Titan xt. the repair kits for the Graco Magnum line run about $53


----------

